# أريد معرفة كيفية استخدام ثلاثي فوسفات الصوديوم في إنتاج المياه الميسرة(softwater



## سامر123 (14 يوليو 2009)

أريد معرفة كيفية استخدام ثلاثي فوسفات الصوديوم في إنتاج المياه الميسرة(softwater)


----------



## سجاد لطيف (8 سبتمبر 2009)

ان استخدام ثلاثي الفوسفات الصوديوم مع الماء العسر تعمل على التفاعل مع العسرة المؤقتة التي تسبب هذه العسرة
كاربونات الكالسيوم او المغنيسيوم وفي وسط قاعدي ph=11 والكتاب الذي يتحدث عن ذلك هو كتاب الكيمياء الصناعية المؤلف البروفسور ادم عبد كوركيس


----------



## spiderweb2015 (15 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## medo20108351 (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## بروفيشنل كنترول (2 مارس 2012)

أيهما افضل الاديتا ام ثلاثي الفوسفات الصوديوم في إنتاج المياه الميسرة


----------



## ahmedra (10 مارس 2012)

ان ثلاثي فوسفات الصوديوم يستخدم للتخلص من ايونات الكالسيوم فقط المسببه للعسره وهي تستخدم ليس لانتاج الماء اليسر ولكن تستخدم للتخلص من ايونات الكالسيوم ومنع ترسبها على انابيب المراجل البخاريه ولانتاج الماء اليسر تحتاج الى جهاز softener وهي عملية ازالة ايونات الكالسيوم والمغنيسيوم باستخدام المبادلات الايونيه


----------



## sultan0064 (14 مارس 2012)

*رد*

بارك الله فيك


----------

